# Re-homing a 10yo pedigree cat (Exotic)



## Donnie Darco (11 January 2014)

Would you?

It's apparently in good health, comes with "vaccination's for life" certificate from local vet. Owned from a kitten but now being re-homed as doesn't get along with the other house cat.

Would you have any concerns? And what would they be?

Or anyone got an Exotic offer any advise?!


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 January 2014)

How exotic is it exactly? Won't it just be like owning a normal cat?  I have Burmese and they are lovely and, I guess pretty exotic for Yorkshire, but they are just normal cats who like eating, sleeping, playing, annoying the hell out of me by opening all the doors in the house and letting all the other animals out - ha ha - and so on.

Is it a hairless cat that you are thinking about re-homing perhaps?  I have no experience of those but I imagine that they are fairly normal too although they must be kept warm.


----------



## webble (11 January 2014)

Two of mine were ten when I adopted them it's really only middle aged


----------



## Camel (11 January 2014)

I've got an 11 year old Oriental, he's just been diagnosed with Lymphoma, it reminded me that he isn't a kitten anymore - you would think he was looks and temperament wise!


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 January 2014)

DD, have you got a pic of him? I am still not sure what an Exotic looks like, even after Googling!


----------



## Donnie Darco (11 January 2014)

Hi SC - Exotic is a breed  (persian without the fluff) its supposed to have the laid back traits of a persian.

It is currently (and will be with me) a house cat.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (11 January 2014)

Well it sounds as though he will be a lovely looking cat in that case and if he's got a laid back temperament I would definitely re-home him if I were you   My Burmese used to be house cats but I gave them freedom of the garden when they were middle-aged and one of them loved it and would go off on walks but the other one, who is now nearly 19, chooses not to go out at all and is perfectly happy just doing her thing, relaxing in various spots around the house. Good luck if you decide to take him on and please do post a pic because I'd love to see him or her


----------



## webble (11 January 2014)

Exotics are usually like a short haired Persian


----------



## Bubbles (11 January 2014)

I rehomed a Persian at 16yo. 10 is nothing  your insurance will be a bit more expensive - do insure, pedigrees can be costly healthwise. But if the cat has a clean bill of health I'd have no concerns. Older cats have so much to give.


----------



## Pamfyson (12 January 2014)

The Exotic is a shorthaired cat.  Persians were bred into British cats.  I think it was to produce an exotic version of the British initially and not to produce a shorthaired persian, if you follow.  OP go for it, sounds like a delightful cat that will give you a great deal of pleasure.  Pictures please.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (12 January 2014)

I've got an exotic shorthair and she is the most fabulous cat (obviously I'm slightly biased) Shes a house cat and is unbelievably laid back, and very cuddly little bundle of cute fluffiness. The only the thing with them is their eyes need cleaning/wiping daily and sometimes if their face is to flat they can have breathing problems, although I imagine if yours has made it to 10 breathing isn't a problem lol


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (12 January 2014)

Sorry if these are huge i have no idea how to resize....

just having a nap..








and when she was about 4 months old







You should go for it OP and then take many photos


----------



## City Mare (13 January 2014)

Ditto every exotic/persian owner above. 

I have a persian and a half persian and I have to say they are the most laid back, friendliest, easy to please, least stressy cats ever - and Im presuming this personality is also found in the exotic. 

My girl came to me at the age of 2 - albeit a lot younger than the lady we're talking about - and she made herself at home straight away. She's loves vistors, and loves visiting people (if I have to take her anywhere). 

The half-p on the other hand is very stressy. 

I doubt very much you'd regret taking her on. And I am sure as long as she gets a comfy place to lay on and has some dreamies dropped in every hour she will be just fine. 

I adore mine (the fluff not so much) every day her funny little face makes me smile. 

Please post some pictures!


----------



## City Mare (13 January 2014)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			Sorry if these are huge i have no idea how to resize....

just having a nap..








and when she was about 4 months old







You should go for it OP and then take many photos 

Click to expand...

Beautiful!


----------



## Donnie Darco (14 January 2014)

Was a bit concerned about health issues, so spoke to his vets (with owner permission) they told me what she'd told me (only seen for routine yearly jabs) and in 2010 for weight related issues (which are now resolved - he went on a diet!)

So ... Pick him up Friday after evening stables!!!OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donnie Darco (14 January 2014)

Dizzy - that is soooo cute!!

CityMare - thank you! Good to have other experiences!! Yes the Persian laidbackness is an Exotic trait! Couldn't be doing with a stressy cat!

Will post pics when he's home


----------



## Bubbles (16 January 2014)

What happens if he is a stressy cat? Plenty of Persians end up in rescue because they are exactly this. Hopefully yours will be laidback, but be prepared that he might not be.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 January 2014)

Donnie Darco said:



			Would you?

It's apparently in good health, comes with "vaccination's for life" certificate from local vet. Owned from a kitten but now being re-homed as doesn't get along with the other house cat.

Would you have any concerns? And what would they be?

Or anyone got an Exotic offer any advise?!
		
Click to expand...

I would adopt him good on you .  Poor cat usual story  why now do they say it does not get on after they had him 10 years????

 Beautyful cat   pics please when he is home


----------



## AmyHack (16 January 2014)

Why do they not get on now is the other one a new cat? I knew of some people who re-homed their 10 yr old dog because it didn't get on with the new puppy, please tell me this isn't a similar situation!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 January 2014)

AmyHack said:



			Why do they not get on now is the other one a new cat? I knew of some people who re-homed their 10 yr old dog because it didn't get on with the new puppy, please tell me this isn't a similar situation!
		
Click to expand...

That happens all the time we had one come into the CPL into my pens  


 he had been theirs 10 years then the got a puppy and poor barney was scared of it so the cat had to go not the puppy.   unfair


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 January 2014)

Lovely looking cat OP. Hope he's settled in


----------



## Lindylouanne (20 January 2014)

I have two exotics, both rescues. One is perfect and the other is the complete opposite. Baz has retinal atrophy which meant by the time he was 4 he was almost blind and over the past few weeks his eyes have ulcerated due to another genetic defect. He also has hip dysplasia and cant sit square like a normal cat. 

Today the vet gave me the choice of having him PTS or having his eyes surgically removed to stop the ulceration. Bearing in mind they were not serving any purpose i have chosen the eye removal and he has his op on Thursday.

Its been a tough day and i have just had a glass of red wine while he quietly snoozes in his basket completely oblivious. For all his faults, and he has many I love him dearly.

They are such a great breed, huge personalities but as thick as thick as two short planks and always in trouble. And thats just the one that can see!!!!


----------

